

Steganography Is Now Much Easier (with google charts) - lsb
http://chart.apis.google.com/chart?cht=lc&chs=200x125&chd=s:SteganographyIsNowMuchEasier

======
tlrobinson
And you have some sort of app to reverse this?

~~~
bayareaguy
In this case it's called looking at the link. YC seems to truncate the
intersting part so you need to examine it manually.

[http://chart.apis.google.com/chart?cht=lc&chs=200x125...](http://chart.apis.google.com/chart?cht=lc&chs=200x125&chd=s:SteganographyIsNowMuchEasier)

~~~
tlrobinson
I wouldn't exactly call that steganography... you could accomplish the same
thing by "hiding" data in any URL...

Interesting idea though.

